# pacesetter LT's



## Goat Farm (Nov 8, 2006)

As the topic says anyone have experience with pacesetter LT's? They seem relativally cheap and I'm assuming the build quality matches the price. Any opinions would be great!


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

I would like to know too?


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

My guess is that the Pacesetter headers (haven't seen them) are mild steel tubing, which is much cheaper than stainless.

I had one of their catbacks on an old CRX back in '98 and it rusted out after two PA winters.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

I wouldn't go with anything less than stainless.


----------



## Black Devil (Dec 3, 2006)

Personally. I would not buy Pacesetters. But, that's just me. Pacesetters with the Jet Hot coating would be worth it for power. But not longjevity. I have Kooks and love them. But, for a vender interested in my fabricating. I will be installing Pacesetters on my 04' to make 04' midpipes. then i will be reinstalling my Kooks.:willy:


----------



## zomowiec (Jan 26, 2007)

I have PACESETTER in my camaro and they seem better built than hooker LT that i had before, thicker flanges and pipes


----------



## StaleyCornell (Oct 20, 2006)

I have the Pacesetters on my 05 and I love them. I only drive mine about twice a month so Im not worried about longevity.


----------

